# one light not working, now what?



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have had 2 t5ho 4 foot lights over my 90 gallon for a couple years and now one of my fixtures isn't working. It can't really be fixed because of how it was made, its a hydroponic light, sun blaze 960320, no way to access the ballast.

So right now I am down to a single 54 watt bulb but at least I finally have new bulbs, the old ones were way too old.

So, is a single bulb enough for my low light plants to do well or just enough to keep them alive?

I was about to run my pressurized co2 system on this tank but not sure with one less bulb. Would I still benefit from co2 with just one bulb?

I don't know how long it will be before I am able to purchase another light, but I do want to have another one for sure when able.

I was all set to play fish tank today after getting two new bulbs, I had thought one of my bulbs had burnt out recently.

I don't want to move a bunch of plants up to the 90 and have them die off due to low light.

The plants that I want to move up are java fern, anubias nana and more dwarf sag and maybe a crypt or two. The other plants in the tank are vals, crypt balansae, other crypts, anubias and bleheri sword.

Advice please on if I should move plants to this tank or not at this point or if I should bother with co2.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

honestly, those plants SHOULD be fine with just the one bulb. Will they strive? No. But Co2 would help. The plant species you have are fully capable of being i low light conditions but realistically, they grow much better in med light at least. The one problem I can see is that the 90 Gallon standard tank is usually a taller 75 gallon. If so, the height may cause an issue. But for a short term basis, I'm sure you will be fine to move the plants.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

a 90 is 24 high. How temporary is temporary? Could be a couple months before I can get another light added on


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ah, my bowfront is 24 inches.... I've had one t5ho on it and it really wasn't that strong tbh. It MAY work but if you dont want to risk it, you could just opt out for a dual t8 walmart shoplight for 15 bucks and some t8 6500k bulbs.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

good idea, I have a dual t8 fixture that I can add on, just need a pack of bulbs but those are cheap.

I would need co2 if running 2 t8 and a single t5ho


----------

